# Which Periodic Element are you?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

An interesting quiz from FB Friends.

I ended up as

Helium

You are hyperactive and tireless. You've got more than enough energy to pursue all your passions. Friends and family bring meaning to your life. You know who your core group is. You know how to get what you want out of life, and you know how to avoid working for it. You're a charmer. You tend to charm strangers easily. And you usually can get what you want from them.

To which somebody remarked that my voice did not reflect my element.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I took it and got Iron, as did two of my former schoolfriends, which probably says something about our Girls' Grammar School education:

*Iron: You take your time and make sure things are done right. You hate to make mistakes, no matter how big or small. You choose your words carefully to make sure you communicate effectively. You always get your point across. You aren't afraid of adventure but you don't seek it out. You would rather tend to your own garden. You pride yourself on being detail oriented. You never forget about anyone or anything.*

This is pretty accurate - I'm a nit-picker!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Iron here as well.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

You are *Sulfur*

_People often misunderstand you. You are more of an optimist than you seem. You are quirky, charming, and creative. You like to celebrate your uniqueness. You are emotionally authentic at all costs. You let your true feelings be known. You make the most of your experiences. You want to squeeze as much as you can out of every moment._

*Optimist? I am a Nihilist! That quiz is bonkers.*


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I am apparently Helium. I'm not sure any of the description is true, but this part:

"you know how to avoid working for it. You're a charmer. You tend to charm strangers easily." 

is way off.

But for the scientists on the forum here's a helium joke I recently heard:

Helium walks into a bar and orders a beer. The bartender says, "Sorry, we don't serve noble gases here." He didn't react.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am also sulfur; yet my teeth are white.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Iron.

You take your time and make sure things are done right. You hate to make mistakes, no matter how big or small. You choose your words carefully to make sure you communicate effectively. You always get your point across. You aren't afraid of adventure but you don't seek it out. You would rather tend to your own garden. You pride yourself on being detail oriented. You never forget about anyone or anything.

Hmm, probably not far off.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I got Iron, but that's probably because of how I am feeling these days.

I would say I am Silicon electro-plated with iron.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Iron, but I wasn't confident of most of my answers. I don't know what kind of scientist I want to be.

I thought "Going to Be Early" was an intriguing, existential choice, until I realized it was a typo.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Calcium
You are methodical in all your actions. You have a reason for everything you do. You have good stamina. You know how your pace yourself, even when you're at the back of the pack. You connect with others freely and easily - and you tend to have many best friends. You forge bonds quickly. You are happy to let others take the lead and follow when you feel comfortable. You like to start slow.

Sounds about right. Also I help build strong bones :lol:


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am Iron
But some of the questions did not have the desired options


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Oxygen.

*You are highly observant.* No detail slips past you. You follow the rules - even if you don't particularly like them. _Beyond being a good leader, you are good at inspiring others. You push everyone you know to be a little better._ *You are polite and courteous. You always mind your manners.*

Only the text in bold is close ('Iron' is certainly closer) while the text in Italic has nothing to do with me; good enough for a 5 questions quiz. One of my favourite elements is Ruthenium, which of course is below iron in the periodic table.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Iron. I guess? I thought there would be more options, but I guess only 6 elements are used on the quiz.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Iron
However as has been mentioned, some of the questions, I can't relate too


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Iron. Nothing in the 'you are' is grotesquely wrong except the not forgetting part - but that wouldn't be so far off a couple decades ago.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Strange - I answered all five questions but it won't tell me what I am!

Ah - here it is. Iron.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Helium, but I'm the last person to be hyperactive, hah.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> You are *Sulfur*
> 
> _People often misunderstand you. You are more of an optimist than you seem. You are quirky, charming, and creative. You like to celebrate your uniqueness. You are emotionally authentic at all costs. You let your true feelings be known. You make the most of your experiences. You want to squeeze as much as you can out of every moment._
> 
> *Optimist? I am a Nihilist! That quiz is bonkers.*


Another "sulfur" here. It's amazing how the description fails monumentally in my case, lol.

"You are quirky, charming; you like to celebrate your uniqueness"...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Your quiz says I am iron, but this similar type of quiz says I am carbon. In both cases I had to select answers that were not really right, but were the least wrong.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Iron (Fe III) or Carbon...whatever that means


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I am Neptunium, atomic number 93. I accumulate in bones and am fissionable in a pinch. You can find me lurking in old smoke detectors. For the most part, I'm pretty useless.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Iron
Not enough questions or choice to get a wide variety. 
I would have thought I'd be an inert gas.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Another "sulfur" here. It's amazing how the description fails monumentally in my case, lol.
> 
> "You are quirky, charming; you like to celebrate your uniqueness"...


Are you the person who can notice your own charm or quirkiness, though? :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Your quiz says I am iron, but this similar type of quiz says I am carbon. In both cases I had to select answers that were not really right, but were the least wrong.


Thanks for your quiz, Florestan - though I found it 'too American' & had to scramble much more for an answer. 
The answer in this case is that I am Gold:
Gold is a precious metal. Gold is beautiful and valuable. It is soft and malleable. It resists corrosion and is a good electrical and thermal conductor. Gold sets the standard for many currencies. Its melting point is an assigned value that is used to calibrate temperature scales. Gold isn't always 'gold'... it can be purple or red or other colors depending on the size of the gold particles.

PS - I have decided to be rose gold. Cool.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Your quiz says I am iron, but this similar type of quiz says I am carbon. In both cases I had to select answers that were not really right, but were the least wrong.


Definitely a case of selecting the least wrong answer.I got



> You are plutonium. Plutonium is a rare, radioactive metal. It is used to produce nuclear power and as an explosive in nuclear weapons. The complete detonation of a kilogram of plutonium produces an explosion equal to that produced by 20,000 tons of chemical explosives. The pure metal is silver, but it turns yellowish when it tarnishes in air. Plutonium gives off enough energy from alpha decay that the metal is warm to the touch.


What it fails to say is that plutonium dust has about the same toxicity as nerve gas - and that's *before *you use it in a bomb!


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

I was Iron

You take your time and make sure things are done right. You hate to make mistakes, no matter how big or small. You choose your words carefully to make sure you communicate effectively. You always get your point across. You aren't afraid of adventure but you don't seek it out. You would rather tend to your own garden. You pride yourself on being detail oriented. You never forget about anyone or anything.

If I could pick an element, I would of go with Bromine because Bromine is a cool sounding word on my opinion.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I am Iron too, apparently there are too many iron bars...hopefully we don't rust too soon


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TC is filled with a bunch of iron-brains!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> I thought "Going to Be Early" was an intriguing, existential choice, until I realized it was a typo.


I didn't get it until you pointed it out


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> TC is filled with a bunch of iron-brains!


The metaphor I prefer is "mind(s) like steel trap(s)."

Speaking of which- it gives the opportunity to quote the first stanza from one of my favorite Kipling poems:

_Gold is for the mistress- silver for the maid,
Copper for the craftsman cunning at his trade_-
"Good"! Said the Baron, sitting in his hall, 
"But Iron, Cold Iron, is master of them all".


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm at my fourth question and so far I wasn't able to answer any for certain.
At the first question I couldn't chose between freedom or self-expression, at the second one between biologist and astronomer
and the third is even harder, I don't like New York as far as I know it, and I'm sure I wouldn't like Las Vegas, but I don't really know anything about Denver except the name, and I don't want to chose Miami or Los Angeles (maybe San Francisco would be better) either, so I had to chose Chicago....
And now I can't chose between "figuring out how things work" and "experimenting with new ideas"


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Neon as my other half says I light up a room when I come into it, honest :lol:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

or when electrocuted


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Iron.

You take your time and make sure things are done right. You hate to make mistakes, no matter how big or small. You choose your words carefully to make sure you communicate effectively. You always get your point across. You aren't afraid of adventure but you don't seek it out. You would rather tend to your own garden. You pride yourself on being detail oriented. *You never forget about anyone or anything.
*
Aw, I sound so cute!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Iron. 

The description is quite accurate, but I probably put too much emphasis on details.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Will the real Ironman stand up. 

There's money in being Ironman after all and one day someone may make a movie of your story.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm another iron. 

The results failed to mention that I was forged in the core of a dying star, but I think it's relevant.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

What, not a single neodymium or einsteinium or molybdenum here? That quiz is flawed!


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Iron, too. Will have to throw away all my magnets at home...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

omega said:


> Iron, too. Will have to throw away all my magnets at home...


Why, don't you find them attractive?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Why, don't you find them attractive?


Your humor is forceful today. It's practically electric.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm magnesium - u should c me swim :tiphat:

I converted from sodium as being a sodiumite just got me a bad name


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I am: Sulphur, apparently

"People often misunderstand you. You are more of an optimist than you seem. You are quirky, charming, and creative. You like to celebrate your uniqueness. You are emotionally authentic at all costs. You let your true feelings be known. You make the most of your experiences. You want to squeeze as much as you can out of every moment".

Definitely true, every word of it


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Iron, and I tried so hard to be mercury......


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Everyone here seems to be Ironborn


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Another:

*Sulfur*

People often misunderstand you. You are more of an optimist than you seem. You are quirky, charming, and creative. You like to celebrate your uniqueness. You are emotionally authentic at all costs. You let your true feelings be known. You make the most of your experiences. You want to squeeze as much as you can out of every moment.

Somewhat true!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

The quiz says I'm sulfur, but no...my personal experience says I'm more of a Ytterbium kind of guy


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Helium here; I always knew I was a little "light-headed", anyways.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Nobelium cos I'm a rare earthy find and can be dynamite sometimes


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I am also sulfur; yet my teeth are white.


Yeah, but your breath smells.

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

- Sulfer

Then I took the next tests

*Natural Stone:* Amber

*Moon Phase:* Full moon

*Kind of Music:* _"You Are Emo
Your a little emo kid! You like to cry and let out your emotions. You listen to bands like My Chemical Romance, The Used, Dead Poetic, and Silverstein. You completely love tight pants and tight shirts."_

This one couldn't be more wrong. It's not even 99.9999999999% wrong. It's 100% wrong. I don't even know any of the listed bands, I hate tight clothing, and I'm not even sure the difference between Emo and Goth. I know they're close, but I am so far from either of them. Let's see what the next test is.

*My Spirit Flower:* The Violet

*Kind of Dessert:* I'm a brownie

*Kind of Easter Bunny:* Crunchy Bunny. I love how they ask, "Ever wonder what kind of 'X' you are? I have never wondered what kind of element, flower, stone, moon phase, dessert, and DEFINITELY NEVER wondered what kind of "Easter Bunny" I am.

*Kind of Cheese:* Gouda

*Musical Instrument:* Beat...Drums

*Kind of Card Game:* Poker

God knows how many more test they are, but I already wasted about 20 minutes of my life that I will never get back. Fun, but useless.

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Why, don't you find them attractive?


Heh! Heh! Good one!!!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

You Are Sulfur

People often misunderstand you. You are more of an optimist than you seem. You are quirky, charming, and creative. You like to celebrate your uniqueness. You are emotionally authentic at all costs. You let your true feelings be known. You make the most of your experiences. You want to squeeze as much as you can out of every moment.

Sounds good to me ..... even if it's not all true.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Any old iron?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I got Iron; but if I'm completely honest, I'm a bit sad because I was hoping deep down that I would get Iridium, which is my favorite.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

You Are
Oxygen
You are highly observant. No detail slips past you. You follow the rules - even if you don't particularly like them. Beyond being a good leader, you are good at inspiring others. You push everyone you know to be a little better. You are polite and courteous. You always mind your manners.

It's a little worrying that this is largely true.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

You Are

Iron

You take your time and make sure things are done right. You hate to make mistakes, no matter how big or small. You choose your words carefully to make sure you communicate effectively. You always get your point across. You aren't afraid of adventure but you don't seek it out. You would rather tend to your own garden. You pride yourself on being detail oriented. You never forget about anyone or anything.

clara s the iron lady...

she never forgets about anyone or anything

excuse me, how is this forum called? hahaha


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

MoonlightSonata said:


> You Are
> Oxygen
> You are highly observant. No detail slips past you. You follow the rules - even if you don't particularly like them. Beyond being a good leader, you are good at inspiring others. You push everyone you know to be a little better. You are polite and courteous. You always mind your manners.
> 
> It's a little worrying that this is largely true.


Don't get too close, then. I don't want to rust.

HA! that was lame, but I think I'll leave it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

Helium with a description that is nothing like me. But then how do I choose between six cities from the same country that I've not been to.

Tosh.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

gog said:


> Helium with a description that is nothing like me. But then how do I choose between six cities from the same country that I've not been to.
> 
> Tosh.


True - but it's Tosh with attitude.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am Sulfur
Sort of assumed I was Carbon based before this, should have paid more attention in Biology


----------

